# Cycle question



## june13 (Mar 21, 2014)

Hi everyone, please can anyone who has done an egg share cycle answer my question. My lady hadn't down regged completely as was given something to help have a bleed. I've asked the clinic today and they haven't heard that she has had af but I was due to start stims Wednesday after being put back back a week last week. Is it unlikely that I will be able to start stims Wednesday as she has to have a thin lining before I start stims doesn't she. Thank you x


----------



## cocobella (May 11, 2012)

Hi,
The exact same thing happened to me on my egg share cycle. I was all set to start stims and my recipient still had not had af. I had to wait over 4 weeks and was just about to be matched with a new recipient when she had a bleed and her lining was thin enough a few days later. I found the waiting really hard (being on the dr drugs for so long as well as wanting to get on to the next stage) but worked out in the end. The only thing that made me feel better was knowing that my poor recipient must have been just as frustrated as me. I hope you both get back on track soon!


----------



## june13 (Mar 21, 2014)

Hi cocobella, thank you for sharing your experience. This is my 3rd week on down regging but if if she doesn't start by tomorrow I've been told it will be next week if she starts. I feel bad getting frustrated as like you say my lady must be too. It's given me hope though as your cycle worked out well, thanks again x


----------

